# 8-Kanal Analogwertumschalter



## Onkel Dagobert (20 März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche nach einem Gerät, mit dem ich 2x8 Analogwerte 0..10V umschalten kann. Also quasi ein Ding wie ein Relais mit 8 Wechselkontakten, jedoch kontaktlos. Potenzialtrennung ist nicht notwendig. Statische Messwertverfälschungen spielen keine Rolle. Und möglichst klein sollte es sein.
Gibt es ein industrietaugliches Fertiggerät, oder muss ich industrietauglich basteln? Welche IC kann man dafür verwenden?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Uwe Schröder (21 März 2006)

*Vorschlag*

Hallo!

Vielleicht hilft die Firma www.rinck-electronic.de
weiter.

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Unreal (21 März 2006)

Servus,

Im Moment fallen mir nur Bastellösungen ein:
willst du eigentlich deine 8 Analog-Eingänge Sps-seitig auf einen
Eingang führen???

so was ähnliches hab ich schon mit dem 
CMOS 4066 realisiert - ist aber leider nur 4-kanalig, ich habe jetzt nicht 
alle Bauteile im Kopf, aber aus der CMOS-Reihe gibts bestimmt noch
andere Bausteine, die für deinen Anwendungsfall besser geeignet sind.

Foto-Mos Relais' (z.B. AQW 210 EH) - ist zwar auch nur 2-kanalig,
ich glaube, da gibts aus der gleichen Familie mehrkanalige
Ausführungen
http://www.rsonline.de/cgi-bin/bv/search/SearchDisplay.jsp?BV_SessionID=@@@@2082169636.1142957126@@@@&BV_EngineID=cccfaddhfllfgmecefeceefdffhdgli.0&SearchType=quick&viewType=text&SearchText=aqw

oder vielleicht hier:
http://www.analog.com/en/subCat/0,2879,768%5F833%5F0%5F%5F0%5F,00.html

MfG Unreal


----------



## Unreal (21 März 2006)

Servus,

Bin ja auch blöd:
Du kannst den 4067 nehmen 16 Kanal Multiplexer/Demultiplexer
analog/digital (bis 10mA)
alternativ auch den MAX392, der kann mehr Strom (100mA)
oder auch den 4097,der hat 2x8 Kanäle (wie gewünscht)

MfG Unreal


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 März 2006)

Hallo,



> ...willst du eigentlich deine 8 Analog-Eingänge Sps-seitig auf einen
> Eingang führen???


Ja genau. Oder besser gesagt, auf acht Eingänge (KL3468). Die Vorrichtung existiert schon und soll jetzt um einige Messsignale erweitert werden. Da jeweils nur die Hälfte der Messignale verwendet wird, und da es schnittstellentechnisch etwas schwierig werden würde alle Messkanäle zu verdrahten, dachte ich an eine einfache Umschaltung vorort.

Eine ganz einfache, Entkopplung über Schottky-Dioden, wie man es auch bei einer Maximalwertauswahl machen kann, wäre in meinem Fall auch schon ausreichend. Für mache Kunden sind solide, einfache Lösungen einfach nicht aktzeptabel . Was soll's.

An Rinck Electronic hatte ich auch schon gedacht (Rinck empfehle ich hier auch laufend). Im Angebot haben sie einen so simplen 8-Kanal-Analogumschalter zwar nicht, aber Rinck ist sehr flexibel. Und basteln könne die - viel besser als ich .

Na, mal sehen.
Besten Dank für die Vorschläge!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Balou (23 März 2006)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=1325

MfG Balou


----------

